# fauces



## JollyJumper

Hola, vull traduir aquesta paraula del castellà, i m'he trobat amb això:
*
Gargamella
Gorja
Gola

*Tots aquests mots són correctes, però *fauces* té un altre matís que és que només es fa servir per als animals, mai per persones. Sabríeu si hi ha una paraula que comparteixi aquest significat?

Gràcies.


----------



## Mmart

Gola sí es fa servir per animals, és molt típic amb gossos i llops, per exemple.


----------



## Lurrezko

Però _fauces_ té un matís intimidatori que no tenen gola o gargamella, al meu entendre. No sabria pas com traslladar aquesta connotació.

Salut


----------



## Elxenc

Heu mirat l'Alcover?

FAUCES _f. pl. _
La part posterior de la cavitat bucal; cast. _fauces. _Detràs la lengua envers lo paladar són les fauces, Cauliach Coll., ll. i, d. 2a, c. 2. L'aspra llengua | ofega-li les fauces impedides, Riber Geòrg. 85.
    Etim.: pres del llatí *fauces, *mat. sign.


----------



## ACQM

Sense contradir l'Alcover ni en Lurrezco, se sol dir "la gola del llop".


----------



## JollyJumper

Es tracta d'un tema d'anatomia, en concret del cavall. No és pas en sentit figurat.


----------



## Elxenc

Gata de los canales said:


> Es tracta d'un tema d'anatomia, en concret del cavall. No és pas en sentit figurat.



Crec que la definició de l'Alcover és clara. Que el castellà ha pres la mateixa forma no ens ha de donar por per a pòder utilitzar fauces sense complexes. Ambdues llengües l'han presa directament del llatí. Fauces val per a tots els animals, fins i tot a per persones. Ja sabem que l'Alcover no té la "categoria" de normatiu, com tampoc el té el Maria Moliner per al castellà, i si que en refiem d'ell, quasi més que del de la Rae perquè aquest darrer no arreplega totes les paraules.

Gata crec que pots usar fauces sense miraments normativistes. En anglés també es diu fauces: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fauces_(anatomy)


----------



## Cento

Hola!

Jo trobe que la definició que fa la RAE de “fauces” no es refereix només als animals. Diu “mamíferos”. Quan defineix altres òrgans, de vegades fa l'aclariment i esmenta els humans:

 “útero: *1.* m. Matriz de la mujer y de las hembras de los mamíferos.”

 Però altres vegades no la fa:

 “hígado: *1.* m. _Anat._ Víscera voluminosa, propia de los animales vertebrados, que en los mamíferos...”
 “bazo:  *2.* m. _Anat._ Víscera propia de los vertebrados, de color ...”.

 I això, òbviament, no vol dir que les persones no tinguem fetge i melsa.

 Les definicions de la RAE de “fauces” i i del DIEC de “gola” són coincidents:
“fauces: *1.* f. pl. Parte posterior de la boca de los mamíferos, que se extiende desde el velo del paladar hasta el principio del esófago.”
“gola: *1 *_2 _f. [ZOA] [MD] Espai comprès entre el vel del paladar i el començament de l’esòfag.
 [ZOA= Zoologia en general], [MD= Medicina].

 Si en la literatura especialitzada en castellà es fa distinció o existeix eixe matís “fauces-animal garganta-persona” ho desconec. Però trobe que en català no es fa i que és “gola” en tots els casos. “Gargamella” i “gorja” en són sinònims però tant el DIEC com el diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia remeten a “gola”. A més, cap dels dos recull “fauces”. Per tant, jo hi empraria “gola”.

Salut!


----------



## JollyJumper

Elxenc said:


> Gata crec que pots usar fauces sense miraments normativistes. En anglés també es diu fauces:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fauces_%28anatomy%29



Si hi ha una cosa que m'encanta de l'anglès és la flexibilitat a l'hora d'afegir paraules noves. El català en canvi no la té, i per tant no trobo correcte fer-ho servir.

@Cento, m'agrada la teva explicació, faré servir "gola".


----------



## Elxenc

Ja que useu el castellà com a referència us faig saber que aquesta llengua també té el mot gola:

*gola**.*
 (Del lat. _gula_, garganta).
* 1.* f. Garganta de una persona y región situada junto al velo del paladar.
* 2.* f. Pieza de la armadura antigua que defendía la garganta.
* 3.* f. Insignia de los oficiales militares, que consiste en una media luna convexa de metal, pendiente del cuello.
* 4.* f. Adorno del cuello hecho de lienzo plegado y alechugado, o de tul y encajes.
* 5.* f._ Arq._ Moldura cuyo perfil tiene la forma de una _s,_ esto es, una concavidad en la parte superior, y una convexidad en la inferior.
* 6.* f._ Geogr._ Canal por donde entran los buques en ciertos puertos o rías.
* 7.* f._ Mil._ Entrada desde la plaza al baluarte, o distancia de los ángulos de los flancos.
* 8.* f._ Mil._ Línea recta, imaginaria cuando no tiene parapeto, que une los extremos de dos flancos en una obra defensiva.
*~** inversa, *o*~** reversa.*
* 1.* f._ Arq._ *gola* que tiene la convexidad en la parte superior y la concavidad en la inferior.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



 Fauces seria/és un cultisme o llatinisme, com voldreu dir-ne. Jo no tindré cap impediment en utilitzar fauces quan crega convenient i el context ho puga requerir. Fauces s'usa moltes voltes amb sentit figurat, encara que no sempre a totes les llengües que puc entendre

Sobre el normativisme de molts diccionaris (basat sobre el barceloní, generalment), com a valencià us _en podria contar deu mil_... (com diu la Marina Rossell a una de les seues cançons)...de mots usats a diari per nosaltres des dels temps clàssics i que no venen arreplegats pels _diccionaris normatius_ fets des de Barcelona, _què li anem a fer ? Som perifèrics i damunt de l'occidental_. Jo seguiré mirant primer l'Alcover , no dec de examinar-me de res, per aprovar qualque assignatura, ni ningú no m'ha de qualificar amb cap nota si escric o parle _normativament_. El Diec fa curt de _valencianismes._

Mireu què fa també l'italià, sense cap complexe, respecte a _Fauces_. Si n'és llatí, perquè no podem usar-la nosaltres, perquè l'hem sentida primer en castellà i no l'han arreplegada encara els _savis_?:
fauci
*[fàu-ci] s.f. pl.*



*1* Parte della gola situata alla base della lingua; più com. bocca soprattutto degli animali || fig. cadere nelle f. di qlcu., finire in suo potere 
*2* fig. Apertura che immette in un luogo buio: _le f. della montagna_ 
• sec. XIV

Ací una altra del francés: 

Diccionario Espasa Grand: español-francés français-espagnol © 2000 Espasa-Calpe:
*fauces*

 fpl Anat gosier m

'*fauces*' también aparece en estas entradas Français:
arrière-bouche


----------



## Cento

Hola Elxenc!

 Jo hi vaig emprar el castellà com a referència perquè la Gata va dir “vull traduir aquesta paraula del castellà”. Després hi va afegir “Es tracta d'un tema d'anatomia, en concret del cavall. No és pas en sentit figurat.” Com, a més amés, no utilitze ni sent usar mai el mot “fauces”, sinó “gola”, que al DIEC apareix com la millor opció, jo no hi veig cap motiu per a usar “fauces” i li'n vaig suggerir l'ús, de "gola", a la Gata. Però bé, només és la meua opinió.

 Encara que no ve molt al cas i que pot ser per desconeixement meu, si fóra en sentit figurat a mi també em sonen molt més naturals diferents expressions, que usaria segons el context, i totes sense el mot “fauces”.

 D'altra part, tot i que la paraula que ens ocupa no hi té res a veure, estic d'acord amb tu que el DIEC fa curt de valencianismes. Si n'he d'utilitzar cap que no hi és però que en conec bé l'ús, sempre recórrec a l'Alcover i si el dóna per bo, l'empre. Trobe que és una bona manera de contribuir a no perdre'ls i quasi una obligació, com a valencians, aportar eixa riquesa. Potser si estem segurs que és genuí i en fem un ús habitual, finalment també apareixerà al DIEC.


 Salutacions.


----------



## Elxenc

Potser estiguí una miqueta agressiu, disculpeu. 

No entenc perquè no podem usar_ fauces amb normalitat, ja sé que ningú no ens ho impedeix_... Perquè (encara) no l'ha arreplegada el Diec, potser?
N'és paraula provinent directament del llatí? I que altres llengües veïnes utilitzen (francés, castellà, italià)? Tampoc en castellà s'usa amb molta freqüència. Puix, sense complexes, a usar-la com a terme culte (sabeu perquè en català es diu *culte* i no *cult -*que és la forma que als valencians se'ns escapa molt a sovint-  i que seria el mot correcte per evolució del llatí?)

Jo entenc que gola (esòfag) es la continuació de les fauces cap a l'estòmac. Generalment s'anomena-erròniament- fauces al conjunt de tota la cavitat bucal dels animals carnívors (reportatges de la 2. ), no només al que anatòmicament son les fauces reals: Úvula (campaneta), pilars anteriors i posteriors e inici de la laringe. 

http://apunts.galeon.com/histologia/digestiu.htm   (cerqueu fauces; control+f)

http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faringe

http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esòfag

Ja sabem que molts catalans a la gola anatòmica li diuen "coll": _tinc mal de coll_; que un valencià entendria com que aqueixa persona tindria torticoli.


----------



## Mmart

Estic d'acord amb tu, Elxenc. I m'estranya que després d'haver trobat la paraula perfecta (al començament de la conversa es demanava una paraula que fos únicament per animals, que no es pogués traslladar a les persones), al final es triï una més comú, és una pèrdua per al llenguatge. Ah! jo sempre dic que tinc mal de gola, això quan no tinc una contractura...


----------



## germanbz

Elxenc said:


> Potser estiguí una miqueta agressiu, disculpeu.
> 
> No entenc perquè no podem usar_ fauces amb normalitat, ja sé que ningú no ens ho impedeix_... Perquè (encara) no l'ha arreplegada el Diec, potser?
> N'és paraula provinent directament del llatí? I que altres llengües veïnes utilitzen (francés, castellà, italià)? Tampoc en castellà s'usa amb molta freqüència. Puix, sense complexes, a usar-la com a terme culte (sabeu perquè en català es diu *culte* i no *cult -*que és la forma que als valencians se'ns escapa molt a sovint-  i que seria el mot correcte per evolució del llatí?)
> 
> Jo entenc que gola (esòfag) es la continuació de les fauces cap a l'estòmac. Generalment s'anomena-erròniament- fauces al conjunt de tota la cavitat bucal dels animals carnívors (reportatges de la 2. ), no només al que anatòmicament son les fauces reals: Úvula (campaneta), pilars anteriors i posteriors e inici de la laringe.
> 
> http://apunts.galeon.com/histologia/digestiu.htm   (cerqueu fauces; control+f)
> 
> http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faringe
> 
> http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esòfag
> 
> Ja sabem que molts catalans a la gola anatòmica li diuen "coll": _tinc mal de coll_; que un valencià entendria com que aqueixa persona tindria torticoli.



Malauradament el castellà (el fugir del..)  s'ha utilitzat com a "referent" a l'hora de fer inclús les regles ortogràfiques. 
L'historia de l'ortografia de la llengua durant el segle XX ha pasat de _netejar i recuperar_ a _fugir _(del castellà) i _diferenciar (de)_.


----------

